# Smaller ALT pully for superdutys...look inside.



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i run one and my digital volt gauge that use to ALWAYS say 12.6 at idle slowly climbs up to 13.5-14.0 just sitting there.

I run a plow all winter....as much of a load as 2-3 super stereos with my lights and spreader and heater and such....This has helped me TREMENDOUSLY..all the while running MY stereo too

i am also running a 250 amp alt i switched to shortly after the pulley swap and i got the same results from the new alt. Of course the shop that built me the alt had never seen a pulley that small in 8 rib and was VERY interested where i got it after i showed them the results we got. They also did some quick math and told me that the alt's on our trucks even WITH the small pulley wouldn't ever spin fast enough to harm them on the diesel or the 5.4....he suggested being into the 7k rpm range to start meltdown.

i run 2 yellow top optimas and despite the fact that they are yellows and discharge/ recharge slowly they work great IMO for what i do.

i use to get around 16 hours of work time before i noticed the volts hitting 12.6 too often and not climbing back up quick....a sure sign of depleted batteries. Now with the extra amps i worked 24 hours last storm and really never saw below 13.3V......i was VERY impressed.

Everything works better, faster, longer.....what can i say it's good.

I would gladly post numbers for all you guys, but i don't own the load tester machine......and don't really feel like swapping alts and pulleys again.

--------------------text from maker------------
Anyone looking to increase the charging for their truck. Going to a larger alternator will often help. The only problem is that an alternator needs to be spun at a certain speed to get that amperage out of it and often times an alternator rated to put out more amps actually produces less than the one you replaced at the lower rpms.

This pulley was designed for vehicles that need more amperage at lower engine speeds. The stock 6.0L pulley is 2.79:1. This pulley is 2.09 inches in diameter vs 2.73inches stock. It was originally used in 6-rib applications for a local police department since they spend a ton of time at idle with lots of lights and accessories. This pulley will fit single alternator setups without requiring a smaller belt. Dual Alternators require a shorter belt and a smaller idler pulley.
www.gogodiesel.com


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet! Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

tell him Dissociative sent you.......he's a VERY good guy.......


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

heres the link to the pulley itself

http://store.gogodiesel.com/index.p...oducts_id=19&zenid=qf3t29isis92t3v9eg3r3q47m1


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

DOUBLE CHECK your set-up first guys!!!!!
most of the 5.4's are 8 rib, and suprisingly my V10 is a 6 rib!!!

Don't order the wrong pulley!!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

he sells the 6 rib also.......just ask


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

will this work for a 7.3L?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yes....7.3 is fine

same with gassers....he has 6 or 8 rib


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

My '03 7.3 runs 14.3 volts almost all the time with the stock pully. There is a delay from the time it is started (around 12.6v) to the time I am driving of about 30 seconds before it appears to be at full charging voltage. I would have thought the voltage regulator would have kept this constant. Anyway, I just had to replace the original batteries from Jan '03. They don't owe me anything!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow! you are the man! just what ive been looking for!!

edit: $75 bux??? thats a little steep dont ya think?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree that is a little steep. My guy has these. $ 40 shipped .


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

put me in contact with him please nevrnf


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

damn.....well...i dunno...i didn't know they were around. 

post the info Tony...then i can ask Doug WTF


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

If you swap out to a smaller pully, wouldn't you need a smaller belt?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Scenic Lawnscape;949985 said:


> If you swap out to a smaller pully, wouldn't you need a smaller belt?


That is my thought as well, dunno if the idler will take up the slack.
T.J.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

not on the 6.0.....or the 7.3 from what i was told.....i swapped mine with hand tools in the parking lot. 

the dual alt. set-ups you get a smaller belt and smaller idler pulley

IN REGARDS TO THE BELT NEEDING TO BE SHORTER


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Dissociative;950272 said:


> not on the 6.0.....or the 7.3 from what i was told.....i swapped mine with hand tools in the parking lot.
> 
> the dual alt. set-ups you get a smaller belt and smaller idler pulley


George

Was this in response to my question or someone else's?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Scenic Lawnscape;950288 said:


> George
> 
> Was this in response to my question or someone else's?


yours..................


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Dissociative;950272 said:


> not on the 6.0.....or the 7.3 from what i was told.....i swapped mine with hand tools in the parking lot.
> 
> the dual alt. set-ups you get a smaller belt and smaller idler pulley
> 
> IN REGARDS TO THE BELT NEEDING TO BE SHORTER


I have a 5.8 in my truck, would happen to know the answer about that one?

thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i really doubt you need to....but let me make a call


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

umm...wait....

when did they put a 5.8 in a superduty?...thats a f250


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Dissociative;950376 said:


> i really doubt you need to....but let me make a call


thanks. that is why you are the man:salute::salute:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

5.0 or 5.8 is a 6 rib and it should use same belt
4.6 or 5.4 is a 8 rib and does use same belt
6.0 and 7.3 is a 8 rib and does use same belt
dual alternator set-ups require a smaller idler pulley and belt included for extra $$


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

chevys and dodges and whatever else i bet the pulley would work on


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Dissociative;950379 said:


> umm...wait....
> 
> when did they put a 5.8 in a superduty?...thats a f250


I sold my diesel and picked up a more"practical" truck for what i need, plus since it hasn't been snowing I need some way to pay off my kids disney trip:crying:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

im callin bs on the 40dollar pulley....ive tryed pm ing him...no response. i think im gonna get one of these real soon...thanks dissociative!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

You think it will fit my dodge?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry to say i have other things to do than to sit here waiting for a PM. Check my stats and you will see i have not been on since i posted. I did send you the info anyways.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

nervrnf can you send me the info too. thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

will sombody post the mystery info

what is it a CIA secret


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if the pully is aluminum it will not last


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

FYI. My 2002 250 SD (5.4 gasser) has the 6 rib pulley system.
T.J.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

nevrnf;951223 said:


> Sorry to say i have other things to do than to sit here waiting for a PM. Check my stats and you will see i have not been on since i posted. I did send you the info anyways.


check my stats youll see i was on this thread every 5mins looking to see if you responded!
thanks for the info!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

So is someone going to post the mystery info????

I would like some info for a 5.4 please.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

He is not a site sponsor so posting his info is against site policy and will get this thread removed. As far as i know he only has the 8 rib for the diesel application. I have not asked him about the gasser 6 rib. BTW it is a steel pulley.
Just a FYI i found these on E bay.
Overdrive 8 grove pulley


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

look at the dimentions...not the same.,.,

guys...dbl check your numbers,., 


e-bay pulley
*
Outside Diameter- 58mm- 2.30in
*
the other pulley

. The stock 6.0L pulley is 2.79:1. This pulley is 2.09 inches in diameter vs 2.73inches stock. I

lets get a number off the mystery pulley...


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I realize the E bay one is not as small. I was just posting it as a better than stock alternative for a lot less. I am sure it is not as good as the super little one but some dont want to spend as much.
I measured mine. It is 54mm or 2.12. So it is very very close. I cant see it making a big difference for .03 of a difference.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

here is the six groove off ebay. probably the same numbers as the ebay 8 groove in size
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Over...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item35a61bf2f3

edit ... this six groove has these for numbers as far as size goes.. looks pretty good to me!

48mm- 1.89in Outside Diameter
17mm- 669in Inside Diameter
Belt Width: 22.3mm- 1.138in

nevrnf, how much did you pay for your 200amp alt. your guy says he has em for 185plus shipping.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

$0, I traded him for a bunch of starter and alt cores i had collected.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

I called and talked with the fellow at GoGo and he seemed knowledgable. I am ordering one for my 2005 F-250 V-10, when I install it I'll take some numbers off the charging system and let you know how it works. I haven't been able to find a larger alternator and can't seem to justify a second battery. This seems like the best solution to me.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ppp...nevrnfs guy offered me an 200amp alternator for 185 plus shipping. also i have a second battery installed for less than 120bux....

Im going to order the fleabay pulley. i too will post numbers when it comes in.! 

how much slack was in your belt after this was installed dissociative?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

the belt was fine. cold starts...no noise...slack was fine

I know who NVR is using as he built my alt. AND i have the pulley NVR is talking about..it's in-between stock and this......however his 200 is a mix of parts any alt shop can put together. I don't think this is anything like a powermaster or greene alt where it's ALL top shelf. This is just a stator and rotor from a lincoln or windstar application put in a superduty case. You can get this locally anywhere cuz just about every town has a starter/alt rebuild shop somewhere close. It's just not the same as a pourpose built 200 amp is all i am getting at....no larger bearings or better cooling or external voltage regulator or any of that. Is it worth it....eh.....depends. 

i noticed more from the pulley than i ever did from the alternator i bought. 

if you upgrade the alt i would add a 4g positive and ground from alt to passenger battery. 

seems like a good upgrade so far......we will see as time goes by what happens.

BTW....MODS........this is a discussion forum right?...i did purchase my alt from a company i'd like to disclose and share my thoughts on my purchase. Why if i do that will thread get deleted?....how do we talk about products if we can't name them? i'm not pimping anyones products i am just discussing what i actually bought and how it worked out....what's the problem with saying where i got it?...Why does NVR say thread will get deleted?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i figured as much, they have a alternator kit on fleabay as well, looks like you get the stator coil and a regulator and intall it in your stock casing...

decisions decisions


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

George, Once again you are wrong. The alt he is selling for the 6.0 and 7.3 is a 6G case. Not the same as a 4G that is stock size. Also how do you figure it is half way???? His is is 54MM and your buddy is 53mm. Stock is 71mm I guess you have special math. I think way back he only had the 58mm but has since sourced the 54. 
BTW here is his E bay. If it gets this thread closed so be it.
High amp 6G alt for fords.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow thats one hellava price for that! and its sharp looking!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i've been wrong before.....i am going on what he sold me i have here in my garage...

must have made some changes since i saw him last. Been 2 years at least. the pulley he put on my high amp is between sizes....and the cases look the same to me.....


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

suzuki0702;953017 said:


> edit ... this six groove has these for numbers as far as size goes.. looks pretty good to me!
> 
> 48mm- 1.89in Outside Diameter
> 17mm- 669in Inside Diameter
> ...


I ordered one of these pulleys on E-bay. It should be here soon. I will post comparisions when I get it.
T.J.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey George i heard you went by his shop and compared pullies side by side. Any comments?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Sure Tony, 

Like i said, his pulley is between Dougs and the stock. Now there is also a 3rd pully he was using up until you pointed out the smaller pulley to him as he said. 

so now i have 4 sizes of pulley here.....

stock
the 1st run he used slightly smaller than stock (the one i had all on my high amp)
the 2nd run he used slightly smaller than that
And Dougs pulley that's even smaller than that. 

i'd be more than happy to let someone with a digital dial caliper measure them all but i can say IMO it is not just a 1mm differance 54/53 like you said.....looks more like 3-4mm to me...


Regardless, he did take really good care of me on one of his products that failed so i need to say he does stand by his stuff even if the wire on the rotor burns off the connection inside the alt. 

Doug wanted to know an application for that pulley he is using, can we get that info?..It is a stock pulley correct?....What is it susposto fit?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Put mine on my 02 250 SD (5.4). Took about 15 minutes. Cannot really tell if there is a difference until we get some snow.
T.J.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

So whats the verdict on these things?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i dunno...i had 2 failures on the higher amp alt i run...guy said it was over spinning them. i'd say mine is for sale and recommend only the 7.3 guys rum em.....i'd let mine go for 25...


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dissociative;1101845 said:


> i dunno...i had 2 failures on the higher amp alt i run...guy said it was over spinning them. i'd say mine is for sale and recommend only the 7.3 guys rum em.....i'd let mine go for 25...


sold pm pay pal


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to say, guys have been running underdrive pulley's for years on Mustangs/Camaro's/name your performance car here. The cause a higher RPM speed of the accessories which in turn causes them to die MUCH faster than if you leave it alone. Waste of money IMO.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

plowguy43;1102560 said:


> I was going to say, guys have been running underdrive pulley's for years on Mustangs/Camaro's/name your performance car here. The cause a higher RPM speed of the accessories which in turn causes them to die MUCH faster than if you leave it alone. Waste of money IMO.


The guys that are running the performance pulleys are running a matched set of pulleys. The are reducing the size of the crank pulley and alternator together. But yes it is cheaper and easier to leave it alone. This is the reason that I ordered my truck with dual alternators just so I wouldn't have to deal with this issue.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I just dont see how I could over speed ,my alt with a 7.3 It never see above 3K EVER


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

02powerstroke;1102811 said:


> I just dont see how I could over speed ,my alt with a 7.3 It never see above 3K EVER


The engine never goes over 3K, but the 8inch crank pulley turning a 40MM pulley turns the alternator way faster than 3K rpms.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

right prob closer to what it would see on a gas motor? I under stand how you could over speed it with this pulley and a v-10 or 5.4


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

02powerstroke;1102828 said:


> right prob closer to what it would see on a gas motor? I under stand how you could over speed it with this pulley and a v-10 or 5.4


Yeah it would bring it up to the speed of a gas motor, I believe that the alternator on the 7.3 was intended to spin slower than one on any of the modular gassers. Though it should be capable of the increased speed. Alternators don't generate any more power by spinning faster though. Once they reach about 2800RPM(shaft speed) you are getting the most it is going to give you at that point. For the average low RPM workload, such as plowing, this would be an ideal fix. I wouldn't recommend running this pulley year round though.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Pully runs fine on 7.3 because as said it turns 3k motor.....guy has tons or zero failures on 7.3
BUT put it to my tuned 6.0 and wind it up to 4300 and see what happens...

Gas engine.....id stay away also.....it made my digital volt meter climb up to 13.5 
While idle and truck never did and never has done that since....PERFECT for plowing 
In a 7.3.....just not for 6.0 appliccations

Please read my sig.....I don't PM


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dissociative;1104284 said:


> Pully runs fine on 7.3 because as said it turns 3k motor.....guy has tons or zero failures on 7.3
> BUT put it to my tuned 6.0 and wind it up to 4300 and see what happens...
> 
> Gas engine.....id stay away also.....it made my digital volt meter climb up to 13.5
> ...


I dont see that you have a sig? but 10-4. :salute:


----------

